# Looking for Friends who play most days. I have a Southern Hemisphere island!



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone my name is Mandy, I am 23 and am looking for friends to make to play together most days, to visit each other’s islands, fish, catch bugs or just chat  I live in New Zealand and the country is currently on lockdown so I have lots of spare time at the moment. I am looking for friends preferably around my age or older. I have all fruits, I have able sisters and an upgraded nooks. Please let me know if you would want to be friends!


----------



## rianne (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi! I'm 25 and I'm in Oceania so our timezones are aligned perfectly. I would love to have more friends to play the game with. Where I live is on lockdown until May so I have more free time to play when I'm not working from home!


----------



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for your reply!  That’s perfect that our time zones match! My friend code 4181-0907-3031 if you want to add me


----------



## rianne (Apr 5, 2020)

AmandaZoexx said:


> Thanks for your reply!  That’s perfect that our time zones match! My friend code 4181-0907-3031 if you want to add me


Sure I'll add you now!


----------



## Inunacho (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm on the US west coast so I'm 5 hours ahead of you, or behind you?  Idk lol.  I'm active most days!


----------



## attractivebacon (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello I am 21 years old and in the northern hemisphere (U.S.A) and my city is currently on lockdown so I have plenty of time. I honestly never sleep so I don't think the time difference would be much of an issue. My island also has all the fruits and Nook's Cranny/Able Sisters. Let me know if you are interested in being friends :]


----------



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 5, 2020)

rianne said:


> Sure I'll add you now!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Inunacho said:


> I'm on the US west coast so I'm 5 hours ahead of you, or behind you?  Idk lol.  I'm active most days!


Perfect my friend code is in my signature if you want to add me 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



attractivebacon said:


> Hello I am 21 years old and in the northern hemisphere (U.S.A) and my city is currently on lockdown so I have plenty of time. I honestly never sleep so I don't think the time difference would be much of an issue. My island also has all the fruits and Nook's Cranny/Able Sisters. Let me know if you are interested in being friends :]


Hey yes I would love to be friends! Would be good too since your island is Northern


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 6, 2020)

I also play most days and in the northern hemisphere. I play sometimes during the day but mostly at night . I’m down to play!


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! Would love to become friends! I’m in the northern hemisphere! I’m just barely getting my island established.


----------



## ashleyad (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, my name is Ashley & I'm down to play as well! I'm 22 and I'm also in the Norther Hemisphere. I've got able/nooks and almost all fruits (missing oranges + waiting for peach trees to grow!). Would love to get to know other people . Here's my FC for anyone else interested: SW-6846-9249-8870


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 6, 2020)

Greetings. I'm another US resident. I'm online at various times during the day as in working from home due to the lockdown. I'm somewhat well established but id love to make some new friends around the world. I don't have all the fruit but I am in the middle of trying to get the concert set up by fixing my island up. To be honest, this is my first Animal Crossing game and I could use some help beautifying my island. My friend code is SW-7067-3681-1033.


----------



## Deca (Apr 6, 2020)

Heya, I'm based in Australia but are playing as northern hemisphere! So you can catch different bugs/fish on my island or buy stuff at my shops while still being in almost the same timezone 

I've already been looking for people from Aus/NZ lol

Edit: I'm 25 and playing AC pretty much all day


----------



## LethalSushi (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm 27 f, from US, CST currently but in a month PST so time difference won't be that much. Would love more people to play with! My friend code shows up on my profile so you and anyone else is welcome to add me!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m 20 male from the US. Would love to make some new friends! My info is in my signature!


----------



## Yontonsoup_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Id love to have friends on the other side of the world!


----------



## Chouchou (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi I'm 23 and I'm in the northern hemisphere


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

I play every day.  GMT + 8 timezone, northern hemi, 29 years young! Would love to be friends!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 6, 2020)

hey there I also play every day, i started the game yesterday but been playing a couple of hours now haha .

I am looking for friendly virtual Animal Crossing friends to play respectfully, trade, play games, share turnips prices , go shopping and what so ever more. 

If you think likewise i would love to play with you and see how we inspire each other and to observe how our islands become better and better  

Ill add you all  

See you soon

PS: my switch number is the following: 3003 -5452- 4153


----------



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 6, 2020)

dontforgetacoaster said:


> I also play most days and in the northern hemisphere. I play sometimes during the day but mostly at night . I’m down to play!


Cool send me your friend code and I can add you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Shikageru said:


> Greetings. I'm another US resident. I'm online at various times during the day as in working from home due to the lockdown. I'm somewhat well established but id love to make some new friends around the world. I don't have all the fruit but I am in the middle of trying to get the concert set up by fixing my island up. To be honest, this is my first Animal Crossing game and I could use some help beautifying my island. My friend code is SW-7067-3681-1033.


I can definitely help you out! I have all the fruit so you can come to my island sometime and grab what you need. I have added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Deca said:


> Heya, I'm based in Australia but are playing as northern hemisphere! So you can catch different bugs/fish on my island or buy stuff at my shops while still being in almost the same timezone
> 
> I've already been looking for people from Aus/NZ lol
> 
> Edit: I'm 25 and playing AC pretty much all day



send me your friend code and I can add you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



LethalSushi said:


> I'm 27 f, from US, CST currently but in a month PST so time difference won't be that much. Would love more people to play with! My friend code shows up on my profile so you and anyone else is welcome to add me!


I have added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

Ad


Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I’m 20 male from the US. Would love to make some new friends! My info is in my signature!


I have added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Yontonsoup_ said:


> Id love to have friends on the other side of the world!


What’s your friend code? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Chouchou said:


> Hi I'm 23 and I'm in the northern hemisphere


I have added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



icyii said:


> I play every day.  GMT + 8 timezone, northern hemi, 29 years young! Would love to be friends!


Either send me your friend code or add me 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



lucia123 said:


> hey there I also play every day, i started the game yesterday but been playing a couple of hours now haha .
> 
> I am looking for friendly virtual Animal Crossing friends to play respectfully, trade, play games, share turnips prices , go shopping and what so ever more.
> 
> ...


I have accepted your friend request


----------



## ashleyad (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if there is a messaging system already on the switch, but would anyone be interested in starting up a group chat through some messaging app (like discord or something) where we can chat / invite each other to our islands and stuff? Let me know!


----------



## mattey_mcfly (Apr 6, 2020)

i see your friend code listed, i play daily. will add you to my friends list! I'm in Austin, TX so central time zone.


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

AmandaZoexx said:


> Cool send me your friend code and I can add you
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> ...



Yay, added you!


----------



## kimberlylynn88 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, I’m Kimberly I’m 28 in Colorado. Looking to add some new friends. Friend code is 2213-3125-5054


----------



## XOXO (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey there! 27 here, from Los Angeles! I'll add you! My switch name is Z


----------



## Sami (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, new to this forum but also looking for friends! I'm 26 and play daily. I sent you a friend request.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey there 
I'm from Canada (Northern Hem) and I'm soon turning 25  Long time AC fan ahh I'm really down to make some new AC friends!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! I'm 21 years old (M) and I'm 2 hours ahead of you (GMT -10). I'm looking for more people to hang out with since I'm available pretty often at the moment.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 7, 2020)

hello there ! i play practically all the time (except when i'm doing online college stuff) since my state is in lockdown now haha. I'm a bit younger, I'm only 18, but I am still an adult if you'd be up for playing with me! I have a northern hemisphere island ^^


----------



## Yuckaiju (Apr 7, 2020)

I sent a request, same username. I am in Northern hemisphere, play all the time, 34yo. I'd be happy to trade some critter and fish catching time if you are interested.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I sent you a friend request! My switch name is Minty, I play basically every day and I just recently turned 26


----------



## KaylaAnn (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey! I'm from Canada and none of my friends have AC  I'm 21 and always playing and would love to visit other islands!


----------



## LethalSushi (Apr 7, 2020)

ashleyad said:


> I'm not sure if there is a messaging system already on the switch, but would anyone be interested in starting up a group chat through some messaging app (like discord or something) where we can chat / invite each other to our islands and stuff? Let me know!


There isn't a messaging system on the Switch itself but there is one in ACNH but you also have to be best friends first but it is also limited. This does sound like a good idea though! I am down for this.


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 7, 2020)

hello ! i would love to be your friend . My time zone is EST but i got the game 1 day ago and have not stopped playing! 
FC: SW 6471-1721-3624 
My profile name is melody and my ign is Phoenix


----------



## Smigdog1979 (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaZoexx said:


> Hi everyone my name is Mandy, I am 23 and am looking for friends to make to play together most days, to visit each other’s islands, fish, catch bugs or just chat  I live in New Zealand and the country is currently on lockdown so I have lots of spare time at the moment. I am looking for friends preferably around my age or older. I have all fruits, I have able sisters and an upgraded nooks. Please let me know if you would want to be friends!


Hello.im an adult gamer who has a northern hemisphere island and im looking for a friend in the south..i have  all fruit and coconuts and im currently growing flowers etc.ive been playing for about a week and so my island isnt fantastically looking but its getting there slowly.if ure interested add me and dm me for a dodo code so i can add u to my best friends list on my nook phone my friend code is in my profile.i look forward to visiting your island.regards smigdog


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 7, 2020)

My name is Shannon and I'm 21 from Michigan in the USA. I would like to be friends and visit and trade at each other's islands!


----------



## kirbyhoe (Apr 7, 2020)

ashleyad said:


> I'm not sure if there is a messaging system already on the switch, but would anyone be interested in starting up a group chat through some messaging app (like discord or something) where we can chat / invite each other to our islands and stuff? Let me know!


yes!!!!


----------



## Smigdog1979 (Apr 8, 2020)

Shannon1 said:


> My name is Shannon and I'm 21 from Michigan in the USA. I would like to be friends and visit and trade at each other's islands!


hi if you add my friend code at dm me ile give you a dodo code so u can visit then ile add you to my nook phone

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



kirbyhoe said:


> yes!!!!


Deffo. Im on discord


----------



## Pumpkn (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, Mandy!
My name is Brooke. I'm 25 (turning 26 tomorrow!), and I live in the US, EST time zone. I am also under quarantine and I've been up all hours of the night playing. haha I'd love to be friends.


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Smigdog1979 said:


> hi if you add my friend code at dm me ile give you a dodo code so u can visit then ile add you to my nook phone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> ...



sure I’ll add your code right now!


----------



## Leann (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, my name is Leann, I am 27.

I'm new to these forums, but would like to make friends because I still need peach and cherry trees...

Can we be friends?


----------



## Smigdog1979 (Apr 8, 2020)

Shannon1 said:


> sure I’ll add your code right now!


Ty ile accept when im next on it and ile send you a dodo code so u can visit if ya like


----------



## immyshine (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there my names Stephanie I’m 22 and I’m in the northern hemisphere (I live in Florida) and currently on lockdown ofc I’m on a rotational schedule for my job since banks cannot close therefore I’m off this whole week and work the next but I’m literally online all day everyday and would love to be friends <3


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 8, 2020)

Am Lexy. 26. Canadian, eh! Also on lockdown and spending an insane amount of time on the game right now. My code is right under my profile picture,  feel free to add me :3


----------



## drchoo (Apr 8, 2020)

Added you! I'm very active in the game, and IGN is Choo


----------



## Smigdog1979 (Apr 8, 2020)

Leann said:


> Hello, my name is Leann, I am 27.
> 
> I'm new to these forums, but would like to make friends because I still need peach and cherry trees...
> 
> Can we be friends?


Sure can..just add my friend code and ile drop u a dodo code when im next online so we can be friends on the nook phone
Regards smig


----------



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 8, 2020)

P


mattey_mcfly said:


> i see your friend code listed, i play daily. will add you to my friends list! I'm in Austin, TX so central time zone.


Cool I’m pretty sure I accepted it


----------



## Brugles (Apr 9, 2020)

AmandaZoexx said:


> Hi everyone my name is Mandy, I am 23 and am looking for friends to make to play together most days, to visit each other’s islands, fish, catch bugs or just chat  I live in New Zealand and the country is currently on lockdown so I have lots of spare time at the moment. I am looking for friends preferably around my age or older. I have all fruits, I have able sisters and an upgraded nooks. Please let me know if you would want to be friends!


I’m 40, Northern Hemisphere, play every day since launch, have pansies, windflowers, hyacinths, tulips and every fruit except oranges. Code is 3074-7525-3812


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! My wife and I play (as well as 2 kids occasionally) and are looking for friends to play with too - especially Southern Hemispheres folk! 

We have a northern island, native with oranges &  windflowers but are growing some other things. We’re new to AC, and also stuck inside due to Covid-19.

In game we’re King Krab & Momma Bear from Bookpinch island


----------



## AmandaZoexx (Apr 11, 2020)

Pinkbabydoll said:


> hello there ! i play practically all the time (except when i'm doing online college stuff) since my state is in lockdown now haha. I'm a bit younger, I'm only 18, but I am still an adult if you'd be up for playing with me! I have a northern hemisphere island ^^


No that sounds good  my friend code is on my profile 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Breath Mint said:


> Hi, I sent you a friend request! My switch name is Minty, I play basically every day and I just recently turned 26


Added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Brugles said:


> I’m 40, Northern Hemisphere, play every day since launch, have pansies, windflowers, hyacinths, tulips and every fruit except oranges. Code is 3074-7525-3812


Added you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



LexxyRaptor said:


> Am Lexy. 26. Canadian, eh! Also on lockdown and spending an insane amount of time on the game right now. My code is right under my profile picture,  feel free to add me :3


I’ve added you


----------



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello! I am a little younger, 18F. 
I have been playing every day since launch


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, I'm 38 in US, Illinois.  My switch is recharging, but I'll add you when I get a chance to play again.  Currently I work night shift, so my hours are more in like with yours.  And my job is so dead right now I basically play Animal Crossing all night.


----------



## Restin (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello! My wife and I are in our early 40’s and we live in NJ, USA (Eastern time zone). Now that we work from home we play everyday (and night  ) and would love to have more friends to play with. 

We’re new to AC on console as Pocket Camp was our first AC experience, so we have a lot to learn! We have a northern hemisphere island native with oranges & windflowers, and have started growing cherries, pears and apples if anyone needs any of those.

My IGN is King Krab, hers is Momma Bear


----------

